# fish307.com Minn Kota Trolling Motor Parts Order Experience



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thought sharing my experience could be useful for others here. The slip yoke that connects the handle to the speed controller failed this past Sunday. Started to hunt down parts and came across fish307.com. Their prices were fair and the best part is they indicated everything I needed was in-stock. Not something I can say for other online retailers.

I decided to not only replace the yoke but the entire control head. They have PDF exploded view diagrams for my model and year. In there I got all the part numbers and ordered everything to rebuild the control box. All the plastic covers, every screw and other required part. For my 2006 Minn Kota Riptide SC 70 the entire project cost me just over $67.00.

They clearly state on their site how their process works and what to expect.

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION*

_*Please Note* Trolling Motor Parts May Take 5 - 7 Business Days Before Shipping. We will notify you via email about any out of stock or backordered parts._
_*ALL PARTS ARE SOLD SEPARATELY (in quantities of 1) If the schematic indicates you need more than 1, order accordingly.*_
*No Returns Or Exchanges On Any Electronic Parts, Boards, Or Switches*
Monday I placed my order and expected to wait up to two weeks before my order would be processed and shipped. I received an email Monday evening my parts were being shipped that day and they should arrive Wednesday. And they did!

So with minimal effort I replaced everything as the plastics from 2006 were looking well used...










Based on this experience I will certainly use them again when the need arises.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I had a good experience with them too but if I remember correctly the shipping cost were a little high. 

I also use Marine Carpet in Georgia for my TM parts.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mako 181 said:


> I had a good experience with them too but if I remember correctly the shipping cost were a little high.
> 
> I also use Marine Carpet in Georgia for my TM parts.


For my order they had three shipping options. FREE, Expedited and RUSH. I selected FREE.


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

Fish307 is awesome, but another good site is NorthlandMarine. If you have an older motor with obsolete parts, they will give you the parts you need to make it useable. Both of these places and all others listed previously are MK Service Centers, and they carry a surplus of parts. I work at a smaller service center, and even during the worst period of COVID, I still got parts within 10 days (usually way less). It may have took 6 months to get brand new trolling motors in, but I got the parts to honor their warranty in a reasonable time. There is only one instance in the last three years that I can remember that MK was lacking in their support; they put the wrong LU on a 70lb Powerdrive and it took 6 weeks to get one minor part to make it right. Anyone that is waiting months to get their TM fixed, I do not think it is MK's fault, but most service centers are overwhelmed this time of the year. Many other companies are coming out with saltwater type electronic steer, GPS, trolling motors - Garmin, Lowrance, Power-Pole. Despite this, MK sets the bar high, Power-Pole will probably break it, but their price will reflect it.. I think that the dynamics of the trolling motor world may change a little in the next year, but as far as getting parts quickly, I dont think anyone will beat MK anytime soon.


----------

